# Whole house surge protection? Worth it in your opinion?



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

They do what they're spec'd to do. MOV (metal oxide varister) surge protectors are a one-time device. If it takes a hit, it has to be replaced.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

It's worth it. For only $120 you get some good peace of mind. Considering you are running some home automation stuff, you might as well protect your investment. I recommend these devices often.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

the square D in panel unit is only $60

might want to research your panel manufacturer


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i advocate series protection, right on down to a surge strip plugged into a receptacle for sensitive equipment ~CS~


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I sell the plug-in units all the time and also suggest the strips at anything of value, since they also contribute to the overall health of the house wiring.

Some even offer insurance if something ever gets damaged by lightning, but I wonder if they ever pay out.

Years ago I put a spark gap arrestor on an antenna (some may not know what they are) and a week later the HO said his brand new $500 TV quit working. The arrestor was melted. I replaced it (about $3) and everything was fine.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Bbsound said:


> the square D in panel unit is only $60
> 
> might want to research your panel manufacturer


It's a stabloc panel, that is nasty. Thinking about changing it for a Square D. 

This one?
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/surgebreaker-plus-whole-house-surge-protector/901424
$185??

Or this one?
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/qo-surgebreaker-secondary-surge-arrester/901407
60$??
But doesn't protect from a very large surge.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff000 said:


> It's a stabloc panel, that is nasty. Thinking about changing it for a Square D.
> this one
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/qo-surgebreaker-secondary-surge-arrester/901407
> 60$??
> But doesn't protect from a very large surge.


the one above is what i put in my own house. How much of a surge will it handle?


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

*Eaton Cutler Hammer*

This is what I would get. CH series with built in surge protection.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Check the joules rating. Anything less than 2k joules is in my opinion a piece of junk. I also suggest the secondary point of use surge strips as well. You can never have enough surge protection. It's not like double GFCI protection or something..


----------



## Sawdust454 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Layers*

Yes add the whole house surge protection, but do not stop there. Use point of surge devises as well.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

true mag, lots said about series aic protection, so i figure the same math works for protection.....~CS~


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> true mag, lots said about series aic protection, so i figure the same math works for protection.....~CS~


kinda like a double bagger incase one falls off.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Surge protection is all about layers. 

Use one on the MB panel if it is a Meter-main combo. Then use one on the main breaker panel inside the home, and finally one for any kind of electrical equipment like TV's and such. I also added one on the disco for my AC, and one on my air handler itself. 

In total, I have 5. Speaking from personal experience, they're worth it!! Saved my $9k AC system, and my $4k home theater system. Glad I had it!


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

"Whole house" protection is only half the solution. You still need protection at the appliance.

"Whole house" will help protect you from problems coming into the house from the PoCo feed. There are many things that can cause these problems - and with more folks adding wind, solar, and generator power, plus the decades-long problems PoCo's have had adding capacity, expect more problems. Even the switch to compact fluorescent bulbs, on a massive scale, is messing up the power grid.

However, even today the bulk of 'power quality' issues come from within your own home- whether it be a loose neutral or a VFD in the air conditioner. So, you still need protection 'at the plug.'


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> It's only 120 bucks for the leviton 51110-1,


I just purchased the Leviton at HD for $50.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> suggest the strips at anything of value.


I agree here about the strips. The whole house protection will not save electronic devices in the event of an open neutral on a shared neutral circuit between the service panel neutral bus bar and an outlet. The surge strips will sacrifice themselves in the event of a sustained 240V.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Don't forget the other utilities. A lot of folks are all over the AC surge protection and miss the coaxial and telephone lines connected to the same equipment.

-John


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

swimmer said:


> I agree here about the strips. The whole house protection will not save electronic devices in the event of an open neutral on a shared neutral circuit between the service panel neutral bus bar and an outlet. The surge strips will sacrifice themselves in the event of a sustained 240V.


I agree. Pay $60 for a good surge strip that has some passive filters in it. This will stop transients from computer power supplies and other noisy items from going back out and screwing with things like your tv. It will also provide cleaner AC waveforms for devices that may be more sensitive to noise.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Roger123 said:


> I just purchased the Leviton at HD for $50.


Canadian price gouging makes me sick. HD here can't even order it in. 
The leviton surge receptacles are $43 here. 





SVT CAMR said:


> This is what I would get. CH series with built in surge protection.


$400 full of breakers.... FAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ripoff.


----------



## 4runnerguy (Jan 31, 2013)

*Whole house surge protector and dirty electricity ??*

So we had the smart meter installed last week and as I read up on these monsters I see the voltage spikes that they are capable of producing can damaging the many electronics in the house. 

The question is, will a whole house surge protector like the one I bought Eaton CHSPT2ULTRA protect the house from the dirty electricity the smart meter can generate?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

4runnerguy said:


> So we had the smart meter installed last week and as I read up on these monsters I see the voltage spikes that they are capable of producing can damaging the many electronics in the house.
> 
> The question is, will a whole house surge protector like the one I bought Eaton CHSPT2ULTRA protect the house from the dirty electricity the smart meter can generate?


 Here are the specs.

All products below provide AC Power Protection, LED Status Indication, a Limited Lifetime Warranty, and are suitable for Indoor/Outdoor applications when properly installed. Ratings include: UL 1449 3rd Edition Listed, cUL Listed, Voltage Protection Rating: 600V L - N, 1000V L - L, 800V N - G and 600V L - G, 120/240 Vac and 50/60 Hz.

I don't believe this unit will do any good, unless the values above are reached.
IMO this unit will do an excellect job on lightning.

You may want to put a scope on the line to confirm this.


----------



## 4runnerguy (Jan 31, 2013)

I should have added...

What would you suggest to clean up the dirty electricity generated by the smart meter?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

4R, I would have to look at the signal on a scope.

Maybe you could install a filter on your powerline to knock it out.

But, this may prevent the meter from operating.....wait, then you could sell it for big bucks and retire to HI:thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

A surge suppressor (tvss) will not clean the power. A whole house power conditioner is what you want. Jmo


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Its worth it if you have service protection, protectors at all subs, point of use protection, protectors on all outdoor loads, especially with long branch circuits, and data line protection.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Smart meters don't generate " dirty electricity"


----------



## 4runnerguy (Jan 31, 2013)

*Help*

Hi all,

I received the whole house surge suppressor today and tried to install it. It has 4 wires. Green, white, red, black. Its easy enough to connect. The red and black go to separate breaker 50A side by side and the green to ground and white to return/ground.

When I set the breakers on they trip immediately. What the heck would cause that to happen. I believe the smart meter is wrecking havoc on my house and i have ringing in the ears since they installed it last week. Please tell me i'm doing something wrong or possible issues that would cause it to overload.

Thanks


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

4runnerguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received the whole house surge suppressor today and tried to install it. It has 4 wires. Green, white, red, black. Its easy enough to connect. The red and black go to separate breaker 50A side by side and the green to ground and white to return/ground.
> 
> ...


Call an Electrician


----------



## 4runnerguy (Jan 31, 2013)

BurtiElectric said:


> Call an Electrician


Thanks I did. Its 8pm and he hasnt called back. So what else could you suggest.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I would charge you double for calling me at night to install a surge suppressor to try and get rid of your imaginary ringing in your head.


----------



## 4runnerguy (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

4runnerguy said:


> Thanks I did. Its 8pm and he hasnt called back. So what else could you suggest.


Call another one. And when they show up don't stand there and tell them all about everything you know about electrical work. There's nothing worse IMO


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

4R you don't happen to have 3 phase power do you?


----------



## 4runnerguy (Jan 31, 2013)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> 4R you don't happen to have 3 phase power do you?


As far as i know, no.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> Check the joules rating. Anything less than 2k joules is in my opinion a piece of junk. I also suggest the secondary point of use surge strips as well. You can never have enough surge protection. It's not like double GFCI protection or something..


The quality of a surge protector is not determined by joules. The higher the joules means a higher quality product is false.

The lower let through voltage "surge voltage rating" from UL testing is what you need to look at. 400v or less is high quality. Cutler hammer is rated at 400v and Square D surgelogic brand is at 700v.

Higher joules is basically a marketing gimmick.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 5, 2012)

Joules is a energy rating. The higher the rating the more energy it can absorb before failure. 
I have installed some 277/480 units that are in a 24 X 24 encloseures. They have indicator lights and alarm contacts to monitor status.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

What strip (pull in) is everyone using or recommending ?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I agree that low clamping voltage is the number one thing to look at it. It's when the device actually starts shunting transient voltages. Having something that can tolerate a high energy transient doesn't do any good if it doesn't start working until your system is already at 1000V+. 

The joule rating is not a reliable measurement because SPDs are not tested or officially rated in joules, so manufacturers are free to play fast and loose with those numbers. Per UL 1449 tests, you're looking for amps of current dissipated per mode of protection, which is listed on the device as "I_n_" or "discharge current" value.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Personally, I think you wasted your money. Residential power quality in Alberta is good. I have never seen a surge that would kill anything electronic. Worst I have seen is a lightning storm that knocked out some GFI breakers.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

4runnerguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received the whole house surge suppressor today and tried to install it. It has 4 wires. Green, white, red, black. Its easy enough to connect. The red and black go to separate breaker 50A side by side and the green to ground and white to return/ground.
> 
> ...


hahahahaha this post made my morning.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

4runnerguy said:


> So we had the smart meter installed last week and as I read up on these monsters I see the voltage spikes that they are capable of producing can damaging the many electronics in the house.
> 
> The question is, will a whole house surge protector like the one I bought Eaton CHSPT2ULTRA protect the house from the dirty electricity the smart meter can generate?


Why are you all giving a HANDY MAN electrical advice????? Is this not a forum for ELECTRICAL professionals?

Look at his PROFILE

About 4runnerguy
What is your electrical related field/trade:
Handyman
Location
Illinois

He's a troll IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## 4runnerguy (Jan 31, 2013)

The_Modifier said:


> Why are you all giving a HANDY MAN electrical advice????? Is this not a forum for ELECTRICAL professionals?
> 
> Look at his PROFILE
> 
> ...


Holy crap. Electrical Snobs!

If you have nothing to add GFO.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep a troll:thumbsup:


----------

